# Away for a week



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

Time for our annual week long trip to visit families for the holidays.  I'll be in spotty coverage areas, so not sure how much I'll be on here.  

Hope everyone has a safe and peaceful holiday!


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Dawn ,the same wishes to you and your family

Geert


----------



## blue (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Dawn.  Oh...and safe travels!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2009)

Dawn,
Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.
Have a great time on your trip.


Bearcarver


----------



## bassman (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas and happy new year, Dawn.  Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## rickw (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dawn and have a safe New Year .


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dawn! Godspeed to you on your journey!


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Merry Christmas Dawn* and have a good New Year.

Did you strap your Bandera to the roof of your car???


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and a great New Years Dawn


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a great trip and a very Merry Christmas


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

Have fun Dawn.
Be safe and keep warm.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dawn, may you have a safe and enjoyable trip. Best of holidays wishes for you and your family.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Wishes for the Holiday Season.
Have safe trip, we need you babk.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm sure I'll be able to pop in once or twice at least.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL  If it wasn't so heavy I just might have!


----------



## rivet (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a safe trip, Dawn and have a great Christmas!


----------



## cruizer (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Dawn! Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Have a good trip...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Dawn, have safe and joyful holiday trip & visit!

Sounds like a great time!

Eric


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you're having a good one Dawn!!!!
You got to be going threw withdraws by now!!!


----------

